# sun clothing



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

What is good to prevent sunburn on hot days?
Short sleeve + armwarmers? Or Long sleeve? (hot).
Knees get sunburned too. 

(Sometimes I forget to use sunscreen,it is a hassle, and some brands don't work well.)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

framesti said:


> What is good to prevent sunburn on hot days?
> Short sleeve + armwarmers? Or Long sleeve? (hot).
> Knees get sunburned too.
> 
> (Sometimes I forget to use sunscreen,it is a hassle, and some brands don't work well.)


 

Sunscreen is much less of a "hassle" than wearing arm warmers on a hot day. Find some with Zinc Oxide in it.

Otherwise look for a lightweight long sleeve shirt that wicks well, like Patagonia. And more and more clothing companies are using fabrics with built-in SPF too.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

get one of these:

http://www.desotosport.com/products/product.asp?Category=messentials&ProdID=LST

and these:

http://www.desotosport.com/products/product.asp?Category=accessories&ProdID=LC


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My knees got cooked this weekend...I'm going to check out those leg coolers.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Rash guards the surfers wear or the UnderAmour Heat Gear long sleeves. The Oneil I have is UPF 45+ and the Under Armour is 30. I wear it year round and while it is warmish, it isn't bad even on the 90F days. I've been tempted to have my fitter/tailor sew on some back pockets to wear them as is. I wear mine under the jersey just for the added UPF on the back. Many of my jerseys are slightly loose fit so these tight base layers do well in wicking sweat away. 

Much better than trips to the derm for a skin shave of a suspected mole/growth.


----------

